# -?
!    :  -,           .         6  (  ),    ,      . ,    ,     6  .        ?   .

----------


## Server56

+     .
, ,          -,    .

----------

> +     .
> , ,          -,    .



  . . .     ?   -  ?

----------


## Server56

> . .     ?   -  ?


 ,  .    ,              -.

----------

> ,  .    ,              -.


   :     ,    .     ,   .      .                 ,     . . .   .    ,  .           ,       .          ,       , . .     ,          .         -      . .

----------


## Server56

0,7 (0,5  )   . -       -  ""      ,  .   .     ,   (  )     ,     .

----------

> 0,7 (0,5  )   . -       -  ""      ,  .   .     ,   (  )     ,     .


)))   )))))    ,    )     )       ,       . :Hmm:

----------


## Server56

?      ?  -  () .
   .   , ,   .
            .

----------

> ?      ?  -  () .
>    .   , ,   .
>             .


      ,    .  ,    .    (-)     .

----------


## Server56

,    .
1.    .
2.    -  .   .    ?
3.        -     "-"?

----------

> ,    .
> 1.    .
> 2.    -  .   .    ?
> 3.        -     "-"?



1.     
2.   ,  - ,   - ,   ,     .   ,       .
3.    -.

----------


## Server56

,     ,     .
1.           (.   .  . .).
  ,  ()      -  . -    ,    ,   ,         .
      , ,  .

----------

. .        . ?

----------


## Server56

,   .
, ,     .
    .
 6        (  ).
  ?   ,   .
   .
   - (      **  ,     ),        (    **    ).
   .

----------

> ,   .
> , ,     .
>     .
>  6        (  ).
>   ?   ,   .
>    .
>    - (      **  ,     ),        (    **    ).
>    .


   .  ,  .
     .          .         6 .            .

 ,           6 .          .            -    .

----------


## Server56

, - .
,   , ,  ,      ,   - .

----------

